# Sticky  Cruze data log reader first release!



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Very cool! Ill chime in if I come up with any names or anything.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good work. Stickied.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Will it work on a stock Cruze or did Vince create his own logging format? Nice work in any case.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> Will it work on a stock Cruze or did Vince create his own logging format? Nice work in any case.


As long as you have a cable and you can do data logging using EZFlash, then you can visualize it. As far as the file format there is a "custom" format, yes, but the way the data gets written for each frame I believe comes from the cable or ECM since the response from the ECM goes directly to the file stream. I have no idea if the cable does any translation or formatting of the messages to/from the ECM.

Basically, you don't need a tune to use this. You just need a way to get data logging to work with EZFlash. So yes, this will work with a stock Cruze.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Updated, see OP. Had to move it to DropBox due to file size limitations here.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent job, Titan! Can't wait to get home and check this boy out!!


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great work Titan. I will be looking into this tonight and leave some feedback. :beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Maybe NOW people can truly mathematically analyze their fuel consumption vs. highway speed(s) for more accurate FE numbers!


I was actually thinking the same thing about other debates we have, like IAT's stock vs res delete. Also, maybe see how spark plug gap affects other aspects.


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

Great job! 

Thanks..........


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Updated to v 1.0.3.0. See OP for details.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

EZFlash changed the data log format so I'll have to update the code to match. For now use EZFlash 1.5.20 or earlier.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok I'm dumb. I saw 1.5.3.0 as 1.5.30.0 (current) so there were actually no data log format changes. But, 1.5.30.0 is adding new data points to the log. I see a few new ones in there.

For some reason, the guys on the sonic forum can't use the app but I don't know why.

For now, you can use the latest EZFlash.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

This is really neat. I'll have to look at some logs


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nobody said:


> This is really neat. I'll have to look at some logs


Please let me know if it works. I'm getting reports from other car owners (sonics and who knows what else) they just say it failed. But they don't tell me what happened or send me the error log.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

> Exception: InvalidOperationException
> Stack Trace: at System.Linq.Enumerable.First[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source, Func`2 predicate)
> at a7.h()
> at a7.c(String A_0)
> Additional Details:: PCM = E39E78, Version = 256



There's the error


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nobody said:


> There's the error


Perfect! Can you send me you log? Looks like it's logging a PID that I don't know about.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nobody said:


> There's the error


Actually, I made an update. Can you just get the latest version 1.0.3.8 and try again? I wasn't loading all of the PIDS for some reason.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I can open a recent log. All the ones from my buddy's cruze back in March come up with this..

Exception: InvalidOperationException
Stack Trace: at System.Linq.Enumerable.First[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source, Func`2 predicate)
at a7.h()
at a7.c(String A_0)
Additional Details:: PCM = E39E78, Version = 256


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

And I also downloaded the most recent version before trying as well.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> And I also downloaded the most recent version before trying as well.


Can you confirm you have version 1.0.3.8? If you do have it can you send me the log?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Can you confirm you have version 1.0.3.8? If you do have it can you send me the log?


Confirmed. I'll send you a log.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Confirmed. I'll send you a log.


Thank you, I got it and it looks like it's an older log format. If it was from march like you say then it must be EZFlash pre 1.5.3.0.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Big update today

*Update: Version 1.0.4.2
*Added chart zoom feature
Added Min, Avg, Max line options
Added additional info for data points
Added export to Excel CSV option
Added Grid view
Fixed log version check


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't have an OBD2 cable (yet, in the processes of making it) so I can't test the app with any logs, but it doesn't look like you're using ZedGraphs. I suggest looking in to using that to do your graphing instead since it has a HUGE number of features such as zooming, panning, range selection, 3D graphs, it goes on... It would just make the application pop a little more  If you're already using it then add some color man!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> I don't have an OBD2 cable (yet, in the processes of making it) so I can't test the app with any logs, but it doesn't look like you're using ZedGraphs. I suggest looking in to using that to do your graphing instead since it has a HUGE number of features such as zooming, panning, range selection, 3D graphs, it goes on... It would just make the application pop a little more  If you're already using it then add some color man!


I don't own an Apple product or a body shop; I don't make things look pretty. As a Microsoft MVP I have access to some high end charting packages, but I chose the stock win forms chart for simplicity. If you want to do some mock ups I'd be happy to try my best to make it look nicer. Think "sleeper". 

Also, I'm starting to think that I'm interested in helping you with your cable. I have a bit more info that you asked me about previously.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Now it says my files are too old. ha ha, I'll go make some new ones I guess.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Now it says my files are too old. ha ha, I'll go make some new ones I guess.


Yeah, I finally figured out the versioning. It comes out as 256 or 512 and I thought that was just a mistake in the read, but I guess those are the versions.

so far I've personally read cruze logs, s/c cobalt logs and sonic logs.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there any way to open older data logs? I have logs from Jan-Feb that I would really like to look at. EZ-Flash ver 1.2.133.0


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, not right now. If enough people are interested I will take a look.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome, ill have to give this a go to compare stock numbers to ones after the tune. What are you a MS MVP for? I'm pretty familiar with the program.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Awesome, ill have to give this a go to compare stock numbers to ones after the tune. What are you a MS MVP for? I'm pretty familiar with the program.


Nice, let me know what you think.

I'm a C# MVP. Are you a dev?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was going to get into development, but changed to networking. Started to learn C# last year to try my hand at Windows Phone programming but never got far into it. Most of the MVP's I know are from the entertainment Div, Marques Lyons (who runs the Consumer Camp events at Microsoft stores) and Travis Pope.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Had an error when i tried my data log. i sent the problem to the email that pops up after


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> Had an error when i tried my data log. i sent the problem to the email that pops up after


Make sure you get the latest version of the reader. Logs need to be from EZ Flash 1.5.18.0 or newer. Current is 1.5.46.

FYI: I did not receive the email yet. Please resend or PM me. I may need your log so send me the log file too please.


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

hey i just got my tune and i data logged it and am trying to use your log reader i have your latest version for the the log reader and my ez flash version says 1.5.45 get error unkown PID: 1064 in config 249


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

call it the : CDL Visualizer.

also bump for the diy usb obd2 cable. show us how its done, ill jump on the development


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

Help please


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've released an update. EZ Flash has added 3 new PIDs

"Octane Scalar"
"Fuel Composition Sensor Frequency"
"Fuel Alcohol Content"

You can now read logs generated with EZ Flash 1.5.47 (latest at this time).

@Papoose42 - this solves your problem.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Titan - until I get the nerve to try my hand at re-installing the tune, I thought I'd give the data log reader a try. Awesome program! Thanks for putting in the Metric units. Everything made so much more sense! 

The ability to export is awesome too - now I can sort the data!

Just wanted to say thanks :')


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

got mine working and its great man really nice


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad everyone likes it.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW man just got some time so i ran i a good couple logs at different levels and modes. Your program makes it easy to send off for the tune update since i can see whast going on and can tell them how to update my tune my way. And it just helps to learn you car glad i stumbled over this.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> WOW man just got some time so i ran i a good couple logs at different levels and modes. Your program makes it easy to send off for the tune update since i can see whast going on and can tell them how to update my tune my way. And it just helps to learn you car glad i stumbled over this.


I'm interested to know what kind of things are you having them change and why. Glad you like the app. Thinking about some updates for it.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea my next thought was why cant i see the amount of HP i am making??


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> Yea my next thought was why cant i see the amount of HP i am making??


I added that a while back but decided to remove it. It's a calculated data point based on Torque and RPM. Wasn't sure how accurate it was so I removed it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would still like a rough estimate what my hp is.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## dvn (Dec 24, 2011)

This works fine on my Sonic Trifeta log. I would like to see a HP number as well. Even if it is just an estimate.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4fk2c3y2ttnybz2/CruzeReader.zip

1.0.5.2 released. Added computed HP and Gauge Boost (thanks to powers746 for the info) as requested by so many members.

HP = TQ * RPM / 5252
Boost = Engine Absolute Boost Pressure - barometric pressure

These are calculated only and should not be taken as accurate. If you have any other calculations you want me to add, please PM me.

If you want to show me some love, head over to http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/84-m...988-january-13-official-motm-vote-thread.html and put in some votes!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Jealous of you C++ types, 
hard for me to read 0110100100111011001101


----------



## x2001pmq (Feb 17, 2013)

is there any way to use this to determine a rough estimate of 0-60 times? do you know what the frames are captured in? is it seconds? or is there perhaps a time stamp for each frame that you could expose?


----------



## x2001pmq (Feb 17, 2013)

forgot to mention, great job on the app! Love it, just what the doctor ordered, now I can look and see what the car's doing.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

There isn't at the moment. If anyone has a formula to determine 0-60 times using the existing PIDs I'll add it in there. Since it's based on time, I'd have to know what the sample rate is on the frames which I don't know.

For example, 0mph - 60mph over 100 frames. If each frame was 0.15s apart the time would be 15s (i think, it's late and I suck at math).


----------



## HeresJonny (Jun 25, 2013)

First off, let me say thanks for the great program! It was nice to be able to look over the logs I made for Trifecta, check out the difference in boost, etc.

I was wondering if you would be open to putting your application and code up on Google Code/GitHub/Codeplex/whatever. I have a few ideas for making the graphs even more useful and I'd be happy to do the work myself. Namely, it would be nice if the crosshairs that appear when you click were able to print off the values of any intersecting data. More ambitiously, I also think it would be cool if you could load 2 log files onto the same graph for comparison. And if someone else out there was so inclined, they could scratch their own itch for pretty 3D graphs and other colorful niceties.

Other perks include having a more official location to host the exe file, and most places even give you a free wiki.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

HeresJonny said:


> First off, let me say thanks for the great program! It was nice to be able to look over the logs I made for Trifecta, check out the difference in boost, etc.
> 
> I was wondering if you would be open to putting your application and code up on Google Code/GitHub/Codeplex/whatever. I have a few ideas for making the graphs even more useful and I'd be happy to do the work myself. Namely, it would be nice if the crosshairs that appear when you click were able to print off the values of any intersecting data. More ambitiously, I also think it would be cool if you could load 2 log files onto the same graph for comparison. And if someone else out there was so inclined, they could scratch their own itch for pretty 3D graphs and other colorful niceties.
> 
> Other perks include having a more official location to host the exe file, and most places even give you a free wiki.


Thanks for the input. I actually have a "Pro" version with much better features (including viewing multiple log files at the same time). I just threw this one together so we had something. I used standard graphs, but I have access to much nicer charts and graph suites. The pro version should be out in a month or two. 

The problem with putting the code up on github is that I reverse engineered EZ Flash. Trifecta went through the trouble to encrypt their binary which tells me they would like to keep things secretive. I do use a portion of the EZ Flash code base in the log reader (mainly the PID related stuff). I obfuscate the binaries I release to ensure I don't let out anything I'm not supposed to. At this point, Vince has been ok with me releasing the log reader, but I don't think he would appreciate me releasing to the public any code from EZ Flash.

However, if you would like to work on the front end, I can abstract out the Trifecta specific data structures and you can build it based on a generic data structure that I'll be using going forward. I'm looking to also read in logs from the Diablo units and logs from the Torque app.

Email me if interested.


----------



## sprinto7 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm interested in the Pro version.
Any idea why the current version shows ZEROs in the "engine desired torque" row?
Del Long


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Speaking of Torque - how accurate are the "Engine Actual Torque" numbers? I was impressed by a max 182.92 and my throttle position was only at 85%. This means with a little more practice and a second body in the car to run the laptop , I should get close to 190tq. 

Titan, I have to say that you really screwed up with this program. You could have been the next Steve Jobs! Thanks for not charging us.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

*I'm sorry to announce that the log reader will no longer get any updates.* 

Trifecta has changed the way they release EZFlash and as such, I can no longer get the PIDs. I've put out a new release 1.0.5.3 which doesn't crash when an unknown PID is read, it just ignores it. I also added a friendly message for those trying to read logs from Atlas and Cavalier based PCMs (they are not supported at all).

You should be able to continue reading logs produced by newer versions of EZFlash (at least until they change the log format) but you just won't see any data from newly added PIDs. 

Download: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4fk2c3y2ttnybz2/CruzeReader.zip

Unfortunately this means the Pro version will be axed. It's amazing how many people used the log reader (many shops did too!).

Thank you for all the support.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Is is possible to still get this reader? If so, please send me an email.

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The last link is 404 and the last post by the OP doesn't sound promising. No news in 2 years. I'd suggest the thread be un-stickied


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone out there still have a copy of this file I wonder. If not is there any cheep or free way to look at the data. It would be great to just look at the tables


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah I removed the zip file since it no longer works after Trifecta finally got smart and obfuscated their code. I was no longer able to read what new PID's they came out with and no clue if the log file format changed. I wish Trifecta would have offered me some info so I could continued to support the project. Hopefully they have their own offering now? Not sure why you'd want to keep logs from customers.

Then again, I highly recommend NOT going with Trifecta and going with the DiabloSport offerings. They offer excellent data logging and a data log reader which is really nice. I use it on the SRT4 all the time and I'm waiting for them to release support for my Genesis.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Kinda late since I bought the tune a couple years ago. But thanks for the reply.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Update TBA ccasion14:


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah... C# obfuscation never really works. Waste of money imo. I'm not sure why they don't look into alternatives. Maybe qt, but that's C++.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am happy to announce there is a new version! Details: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/168250-trifecta-log-reader-its-back.html


----------



## farroh.jpg (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello Titan,
For some reason I am unable to download the dropbox file, if I click on the link it just sends me to an error page, I have tried refreshing the page and restarting my computer but it still won't work. Is there any way you could send a new link? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

farroh.jpg said:


> Hello Titan,
> For some reason I am unable to download the dropbox file, if I click on the link it just sends me to an error page, I have tried refreshing the page and restarting my computer but it still won't work. Is there any way you could send a new link?
> Thank you in advance!


 I myself tried to find the original and the updated files, but I also hit nothing but dead ends. 

@titan2782 the original compiler has not been online here since Oct 10, 2019 

@johnnydicamillo the second compiler has not been online here since Jun 16, 2016


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The Android version of Gretio lets you log whatever. Has graphs, and lets you export as csv files.

It doesn't support OBDLINK SXs though. And probably never will because no one uses those. That is what this app seems to use though.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Awesome. That's so cool to be able to see the type of metrics the trifecta is getting from our vehicles


----------

